# Yellow Tang & Striated Bristle tooth Tang died last night



## jandk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, can someone please give me some insight as to why two of my tangs died last night. i checked my water and everything is fine. I introduced a new zoa frag yesterday, and saw it had two little bugs on it. I thought i got them off, but maybe i missed one? I also put a new powerhead into the tank yesterday, but i washed it off throughly before i placed it in the tank..

Last night before the lights went off, i saw one of the tangs laying sideways on the bed of the tank, and did research and from what i could find, it say's its somewhat normal, and it could have been stressed out.. 

when i woke up, the one was dead where i saw him "sleeping" and then i noticed i couldnt see my yellow tank, i looked around and he was dead behind some rocks. everything appeared fine yesterday...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

most like ly they where fighting


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

scott tang said:


> most like ly they where fighting


?? Fighting and both dead ?? If the tang fight, you would have notice that before and probably seen some cut from their surgeon knives.

I don't think I have seen a mysterious death to any of my larger fish yet. Guess some pathogen introduced with the frag?

Any fish survived in your tank or is this a total wipe out? Good luck solving the mystery.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Check your water levels! Did you introduce anything else? Did you quarantine the frag? What kind of frag is it, did you do some research on it prior? Where did you get it? Any unusual symptoms from your fish recently? How long have you had them?


----------

